# Masi owners check in



## tonyride (Mar 23, 2009)

I have a 2008 Gran Corsa. I'll take some pics and post them. Tell us what you have and post pics if you have them.


----------



## j-dogg (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't have one but someone brought in a Masi with greek lettering all over it, gold, and autographed by Mr. Masi himself. #127 or 200 :drool:


----------



## muellerja1 (Mar 31, 2009)

06 Masi Gran Corsa Premio. Love it.


----------



## tonyride (Mar 23, 2009)

OK, so here are some pictures of my Masi Gran Corso.


----------



## ubysie (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi there,

I'm very interested in the Masi 3VC carbon bikes. I'm really attracted to it by the outlook and most importantly the price. However, I read in the review section that a 90kg user cracked the down tube twice on his Masi 3VC frame, does anyone know if the frame is fragile or not? I'm kind of hesitant of buying it because I'm really heavy, around 200lbs.

Thanks very much for your help!


----------

